# Andre Rieu concert



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

A dutch company who invited 100 business relations for an Andre Rieu Concert on the 6 of july in Maastricht ask me to make photos of this event. 
It is not allowed to use flash light during the concert. The concert starts at 09.00 PM so I need flash light. Any Ideas ? I think it is impossible without flash. So I hope I can make some decent photos before they kick me out  

(Concert Maastricht 2013)


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

No idea on the photography, but it must be fun. My youngest is a student at the Hotelschool, so I know where the concert will be. Veel succes! And show us the result!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

inge said:


> No idea on the photography, but it must be fun. My youngest is a student at the Hotelschool, so I know where the concert will be. Veel succes! And show us the result!


Thanks, If I have some results I will show them... It will be difficult :doh:
flash photo's are not allowed so my new 200-400 has to save me.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

He makes people happy with his musik. 
Andre Rieu in his and mine home city ; Maastricht Netherlands.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I've only seen the televised concerts on PBS so seeing Andre Rieu in person had to be fantastic. Lucky you!! I think the photos are very good.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome pictures.
I want to someday, attend one of his concerts. 
So far I have only seen him on TV. I can imagine LIVE would be ausgezeichnet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stunning photos!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

goldenca said:


> Awesome pictures.
> I want to someday, attend one of his concerts.
> So far I have only seen him on TV. I can imagine LIVE would be ausgezeichnet!


Deutschland ? Gerade eine deutsche Show im Fernsehen gesehen. (1-7)
Unglaublich ! Bild schreibt: " Und jetzt her mit Holland". 
Wir lieben unserem Nachbarn (meistens....)


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

rik said:


> Deutschland ? Gerade eine deutsche Show im Fernsehen gesehen. (1-7)
> Unglaublich ! Bild schreibt: " Und jetzt her mit Holland".
> Wir lieben unserem Nachbarn (meistens....)


Nein. Ich bin Amerikanerin aber mein Ururgroßvater war in Deutschland geboren.
Perhaps when I visit Germany again I can see his concert.
( Ich kenne kein niederländischen Wörter. )


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Mooie foto's, Rik!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

inge said:


> Mooie foto's, Rik!



Dank Inge


----------

